# Discovery Science Center Santa Ana Confirmed for Spring.



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 28, 2010)

The Discovery Science Center, known for its large black cube that glows at night, has posted a bulletin saying that a speedcubing competition is due for spring. The Center is located in Santa Ana and can be accessed through Main and South exit. (well, for me.)

I will definitly be going as this will be my first comp. Even If I only do 1 min, but Im going there for experience. And to make some new friends.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 28, 2010)

Finally!
Oh and whatever you do, do NOT buy the 4x4 and 5x5s in the Souvenir shop. I'm actually glad I didn't. whew.
I WILL be going!


----------



## Ms. McFly (Feb 28, 2010)

1 min isn't bad for going into a competition with, at least, that's what I did the first time at a Berkley competition. Good luck!


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2010)

DSC was one of my favourite comps when I went last year - I got my best competition 3x3 average


----------



## Weston (Feb 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> DSC was one of my favourite comps when I went last year - I got my best competition 3x3 average


Its a little dark there though.


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2010)

Weston said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > DSC was one of my favourite comps when I went last year - I got my best competition 3x3 average
> ...



all th bettr fur chattin up ure hawt sis.


----------



## idpapro (Feb 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



ooohhhhhh, i wouldnt take that weston!


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 28, 2010)

Yay, im meeting Pheonix! And maybe Dene. Kewl.

The only good thing coming ffrom this for me is that I get to go to the Center for free...right? It right next to my church, and I go there a lot.

Btw, I thiunk 1 min is good for a 14 year old. Thats really short. Like 4'10" short.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 28, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> Yay, im meeting Pheonix! And maybe Dene. Kewl.
> 
> The only good thing coming ffrom this for me is that I get to go to the Center for free...right? It right next to my church, and I go there a lot.
> 
> Btw, I thiunk 1 min is good for a 14 year old. Thats really short. Like 4'10" short.



Yeah, I think to get sub20 you definitely need to be 6 feet or taller.

Also, Dene won't be there. (or WILL HE?)


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

Yay! I'm definitely going!

Edit: When in Spring will the comp. be taking place?


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 28, 2010)

I dont know, the bulletin just said 'Speedcubing is Spring'.

And blade, TT.TT


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 16, 2010)

CONFIRMED!
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DiscoveryScience2010

Entree into the DSC is NOT free however. 


> Admission is $12.95 for adults, $9.95 for children ages three to 17. Ages 2 and under, as well as Science Center members, are admitted free.


Just to make the trip worth it, I'm doing OH.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 5, 2010)

Sorry for double posting.
Hey, is there anyone willing to sell or give away cubes there?


----------



## ianini (May 5, 2010)

Damn... I can't go.


----------



## Weston (May 23, 2010)

12.47 average 
But I failed OH again


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 23, 2010)

You one like EVERYTHING.
There wasn't a lot of room to sit.
I met Cameron and talked to him. For real, not just one brief line. Really cool guy.
Cramped....
Got a Haiyan, LL 2x2(Mine broke from "beatboxing" with it"), and QJ Timer *prepares for flamers*

FAILED In SQ-1 and OH
Met Shayan. Liked his iPad. Hey, did he pick it up?
Traded a white+unmodded V6 for a black+modded V6. Apparently, it's been traded around a lot. Now I'm stuck with it.


----------



## Weston (May 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You one like EVERYTHING.
> There wasn't a lot of room to sit.
> I met Cameron and talked to him. For real, not just one brief line. Really cool guy.
> Cramped....
> ...



LOL nope. I was listening to his conversation with Camerons dad while i was doing my blindsolves and it was hilarious. I have no idea who has his ipad now though. I just know that it isnt shayan.

EDIT: oh i guess shayan has it


----------



## blade740 (May 23, 2010)

Shayan has it now. He picked it up right as we were packing up.

I failed at sq1, no surprise there. Competition PB average by like a second, but I still haven't beaten dan or the WR, so it doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 23, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Shayan has it now. He picked it up right as we were packing up.
> 
> *I failed at sq1, no surprise there*. Competition PB average by like a second, but I still haven't beaten dan or the WR, so it doesn't mean much to me.



Same


----------



## DevenNadudvari (May 23, 2010)

13.03 avg! I finally beat Weston in OH, almost got 3 bld solves, almost a sub 20 sq1 solve,10.91 PLL skip, and I learned what 1337 is.


----------



## Weston (May 23, 2010)

Oh yeah for anyone that cares, on the last round of OH it was
1st solve: +2
2nd solve: pop
3rd solve: dropped cube
4th solve: 19.97 meh
5th solve: dropped cube again

Pretty much as much fail as ive ever had 
Good job though Deven


----------



## gavnasty (May 23, 2010)

So apparently I didn't know how to start a timer, and I got a 21.xx, DNF, 17.xx, 19.xx, DNF average. That sucked.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (May 23, 2010)

Weston said:


> Oh yeah for anyone that cares, on the last round of OH it was
> 1st solve: +2
> 2nd solve: pop
> 3rd solve: dropped cube
> ...


Thanks Weston! 
even when you fail I still barely beat you! My OH avg should've been sub 21, but I made a lot mistakes


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 23, 2010)

Weston, when we were about to leave, you showed off to some 4 year old kid. Lol. And sorry for sorta disturbing you while you were inspecting the BLD. I feel retarded.
A guy asked me to lube his cube. Then we talked about stuff. Showed him how I solved the SQ-1. Gave advice on F2L. I asked if he signed up for the competition. Said no. After telling him it was for free, I could tell he wished to sign up.


----------



## fundash (May 23, 2010)

dang it! I woke op too late today!


----------



## Dene (May 23, 2010)

blade740 said:


> I failed at sq1, no surprise there. Competition PB average by like a second, but I still haven't beaten dan or the WR, so it doesn't mean much to me.



>_> <_<


----------



## Weston (May 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Weston, when we were about to leave, you showed off to some 4 year old kid. Lol. And sorry for sorta disturbing you while you were inspecting the BLD. I feel retarded.
> A guy asked me to lube his cube. Then we talked about stuff. Showed him how I solved the SQ-1. Gave advice on F2L. I asked if he signed up for the competition. Said no. After telling him it was for free, I could tell he wished to sign up.



I wasnt SHOWING OFF, lol
Jeremy was trying to find someone to do a demo BLD solve for that kid. And of course I had to have 2 flipped edges. And its no big deal that you were talking. It wasnt an official solve or anything.


----------



## Anthony (May 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Weston, when we were about to leave, you showed off to some 4 year old kid. Lol.


Pff, Weston's probably trying to copy Woner and I. Although, it's usually 19 year old women.
I thought we taught you better than that at Oklahoma, Weston.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 23, 2010)

(OH Results)
...Sigh.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Weston, when we were about to leave, you showed off to some 4 year old kid. Lol.
> ...



Idk what you're talking about. Weston's sister isn't 19 yet.


----------



## mmMarco17 (May 23, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> 13.03 avg! I finally beat Weston in OH, almost got 3 bld solves, almost a sub 20 sq1 solve,10.91 PLL skip, and I learned what 1337 is.



That probably would've been sub13 if you knew full OLL. You have a week to learn them all. gogogo



gavnasty said:


> So apparently I didn't know how to start a timer, and I got a 21.xx, DNF, 17.xx, 19.xx, DNF average. That sucked.



Sorry about that, dude. That was me judging you. At least there's another competition next week. Redemption?


----------



## dChan (May 23, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> 13.03 avg! I finally beat Weston in OH, almost got 3 bld solves, almost a sub 20 sq1 solve,10.91 PLL skip, and I learned what 1337 is.



Haha, yeah, good average there! Nice job on TWO sub-14 averages in the competition. Can you lend me your speed for a few rounds next competition, please?


----------



## gavnasty (May 23, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> gavnasty said:
> 
> 
> > So apparently I didn't know how to start a timer, and I got a 21.xx, DNF, 17.xx, 19.xx, DNF average. That sucked.
> ...



Yeah, I really want to redeem myself after that, but I'm busy next weekend. Maybe the next one after that. Whenever that is.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (May 24, 2010)

dChan said:


> DevenNadudvari said:
> 
> 
> > 13.03 avg! I finally beat Weston in OH, almost got 3 bld solves, almost a sub 20 sq1 solve,10.91 PLL skip, and I learned what 1337 is.
> ...



Thanks Daniel! It was nice to finally get two good averages in comp! Marcos right, if I knew full OLL it would have been sub13. I don't think I'll finish anytime soon though.
Edit: Nice job getting PB average and single, Daniel!


----------



## dChan (May 24, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> Thanks Daniel! It was nice to finally get two good averages in comp! Marcos right, if I knew full OLL it would have been sub13. I don't think I'll finish anytime soon though.
> Edit: Nice job getting PB average and single, Daniel!



I forgot that you do not know full OLL! Are you just missing some or do you do two-look?

Haha, thanks. I didn't even know I had a PR average until the results went up. That was a nice surprise. Hopefully I can beat you eventually. I also never knew that you were fast at one-handed solving. You had some great OH averages and two 18s at the competition!


----------



## DevenNadudvari (May 26, 2010)

dChan said:


> DevenNadudvari said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Daniel! It was nice to finally get two good averages in comp! Marcos right, if I knew full OLL it would have been sub13. I don't think I'll finish anytime soon though.
> ...


Thanks! The first round OH average was bad, but the final round average was pretty good! Yeah, after almost two years of knowing fridrich, I still don't know full OLL! About 15 more cases and I'm finally done!


----------



## dChan (May 26, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> Thanks! The first round OH average was bad, but the final round average was pretty good! Yeah, after almost two years of knowing fridrich, I still don't know full OLL! About 15 more cases and I'm finally done!



Geez! 15 cases? Get it over with already!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 26, 2010)

Psssssshhhhh. Daniel. You're no different from Weston. You showed off to some little kid too!


----------



## ianini (May 26, 2010)

I still have to learn like 20 more... XD


----------

